# I have fresh morels!!! Willing to sale:shipping no problem:dried or freshly picked daily



## Mzxquisit (Mar 9, 2019)

Morels fresh or dried picked daily::clean healthy big or small absolutely delicious! I make one helluva souce::most try and crave it with any steak!!! Contact me freely to find out more serious buyers only please:willing to negotiate prices::will beat anyone elses!!


----------



## Mzxquisit (Mar 9, 2019)

Does anyone else know of mushroom buyers brokers in California central California?


----------



## Kansasgreg (Mar 19, 2018)

How are you getting fresh morrells picked dailey? Do you operate a mushroom farm? I have heard of no one raising them commercially..


----------



## Mzxquisit (Mar 9, 2019)

No I dont grow them I just know were to find them n have a few cooperative land owners that allow me to pick them as I please


----------



## KBMoRel (Mar 20, 2018)

The language difference between Mzxcuisite’s first message and their responses make me think they are trying to be a broker between Chinese commercial growers and west coast US buyers while masquerading as a wild harvester.


----------

